# Best T3i settings for NYC photo shooting?



## Pyle (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I just got the T3i today and am taking the train to New York City tomorrow. I'll be doing a lot of city shots and am wondering what the perfect settings would be to do these? I put a lot of research into this camera before I got it and understand much of its features, but I'll only be in the city for 2 days so I won't have much time to experiment.

On a side note - I know how to do HDR photos.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 26, 2013)

The settings will vary for every situation; there are no 'right' settings, or to put it another way, there are many right settings.  Your best bet would be to leave it in Auto and enjoy the day, and not worry too much about settings; you'll have lots of time to study up on the finer points in the future.


----------



## Pyle (Dec 26, 2013)

I understand, I guess it will take some time to know a lot of the stuff.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2013)

Pyle said:


> I understand, I guess it will take some time to know a lot of the stuff.



only when you have had about a year's experience will you realize just how much of an understatement this is.


----------



## trojancast (Dec 30, 2013)

+1 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## EOSfotografie (Dec 31, 2013)

Pyle said:


> Hey guys, I just got the T3i today and am taking the train to New York City tomorrow. I'll be doing a lot of city shots and am wondering what the perfect settings would be to do these? I put a lot of research into this camera before I got it and understand much of its features, but I'll only be in the city for 2 days so I won't have much time to experiment.
> 
> On a side note - I know how to do HDR photos.



Sorry there are no best settings for every situations. When your are struggling with the settings  (Aperture, Shutter speed and ISO) . You can use the P mode. or even the full automatic mode. When you want to experiment/learn you can use the A (aperture) mode. On Youtube the are create videos where you can learn the basics.... 

You can also consider to shoot in RAW also. So you have more control over je post processing. (Maybe use JPEG and RAW ? ) 

In a few days we leave also to New York for 10 days. Its a nice city.


----------

